# Politics?



## thistle93 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi! I figure since politics is in the air wondering if anyone has any recommendations on good reading material on how Christians are to be involved in politics but also that to be with a Biblical perspective. Seems that some Christians think that if we can just change laws that make all the difference whereas I see that heart change is the essential need of humanity. I know of Grudem's book entitled "Politics" which I highly recommend and he rightly points out that some Christians make politics too prominent and some Christian give politics too little prominence. I am mainly interested in how while we are to be good citizens our ultimate allegiance is to God and that while we are citizens of a particular country our ultimate citizenship is in Heaven. So what it means to have duel citizenship but that one is primary and the other is secondary. I am a bit concerned about the overly nationalistic overtones that I see in some of American Christianity, especially that a church needs to have an American flag in a sanctuary. I think this sends a mixed signal and a confusing message. Any recommendations?

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Lex,Rex,or the Law and the Prince: A Dispute for the Just Prerogative of King and People: Samuel Rutherford: 9780873779517: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Miss Marple (Oct 14, 2012)

Pastor Wilson, I don't see changing the law and changing hearts as an either/or proposition.

Take an issue very near to many Christians' hearts - legalized abortion. Or, narrow it perhaps to taxpayer funding of abortion.

Well, I'd advocate heavily and certainly vote to stop taxpayer funding of abortion, regardless of anyone's heart. How can I judge the hearts of my fellow Americans, anyway? Taxpayers should not be funding murder. Also, fewer children are aborted when their abortions are not subsidized. So, I will vote accordingly.

I know this will not save anyone's soul. I don't expect it to. I do expect it to preserve some innocent lives; glorify God by so doing; and promote the general welfare. 

Meanwhile, the gospel should continue to be preached in serious hopes of the salvation of souls. 

To sum up, we should support laws that punish and deter evil doing; and preach the gospel. One need not supplant the other.


----------



## Scot (Oct 14, 2012)

Lex Rex

Here's a good (and much easier) read. http://chalcedon.org/store?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=1&category_id=1


----------



## Scot (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's a "Christian Politics Set"

http://chalcedon.org/store?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=57&category_id=1


----------



## wraezor (Oct 26, 2012)

Little bit late to the game here, but there's another one that might be helpful, comparing various Reformed views because there are some different ideas out there on Politics in our circles.

God and Politics - Gary Scott Smith, Editor
God and Politics | P & R Publishing


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Oct 26, 2012)

thistle93 said:


> Hi! I figure since politics is in the air wondering if anyone has any recommendations on good reading material on how Christians are to be involved in politics but also that to be with a Biblical perspective. Seems that some Christians think that if we can just change laws that make all the difference whereas I see that heart change is the essential need of humanity. I know of Grudem's book entitled "Politics" which I highly recommend and he rightly points out that some Christians make politics too prominent and some Christian give politics too little prominence. I am mainly interested in how while we are to be good citizens our ultimate allegiance is to God and that while we are citizens of a particular country our ultimate citizenship is in Heaven. So what it means to have duel citizenship but that one is primary and the other is secondary. I am a bit concerned about the overly nationalistic overtones that I see in some of American Christianity, especially that a church needs to have an American flag in a sanctuary. I think this sends a mixed signal and a confusing message. Any recommendations?



Your question is precisely what I have been wondering and struggling with of late. 

I eagerly await wisdom from other PB'ers on this issue!


----------



## Philip (Oct 26, 2012)

I would recommend a couple coming from a Conservative/Christian-Democratic perspective:

Political Order and the Plural Structure of Society. This one has a number of readings from various classical conservative and Christian-Democratic(ish) sources (Kuyper and Dooyeweerd are prominent).

And In Pursuit of Justice by James Skillen.


----------



## JohnGill (Oct 26, 2012)

Theonomy in Christian Ethics by the late Dr. Greg Bahnsen.

Abraham Kuyper's Lectures on Calvinism. http://www.reformationalpublishingproject.com/pdf_books/Scanned_Books_PDF/LecturesOnCalvinism.pdf


----------

